# The Greatest Reward?



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 106561
> 
> 
> What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? (personal or tangible)


the greatest reward for me would be the thanks I get for making or repairing something for family or friends


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Knowing that I am making something that will still be here when I am not. N


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Making items on request from my daughters and granddaughter, and knowing that they will treasure them when I am gone.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

A year or so ago, a family from church came to me with an unusual request. The parents had both passed on, and the four adult children all wanted the cedar blanket chest that had always sat at the foot of the parents' bed. The old man had made it himself in the early years of their marriage, and all the kids had fond memories of it. Rather than have the cedar chest go to one particular person, they wanted me to build 4 jewelry boxes from it. The boxes were very simply made, just six slabs of wood in each one, dovetailed at the corners. Didn't take me long at all to make them. I gave them the sanded boxes and enough wipe-on varnish for them to finish them themselves. I hope my own family will someday treasure something I made as much as those people treasured those boxes. I've built a lot of stuff over the years, but those simple boxes gave me more return on investment than anything else I've ever done.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Like James, just knowing the things I make will live long after I'm not.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

The friends I have made (both personally and through the net).


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

My previous neighbors were'nt to wealthy and I offered to make a sub woofer enclosure for the one kids car when he approached me . So what did I get for a reward , well he would come home around 2:00 AM with his stereo blasting most nights to let everyone one know he had a subwoofer


----------



## ancientarcher (Oct 11, 2014)

*The Greatest Reward is....*

the pleasure of creating! Creating is something humans are instilled with. I think it is part of our DNA, we just don't all create the same thing.


----------



## lewis11 (Mar 3, 2006)

Always have a to/do list in spring for the family needs, list to long to list. Always happy to be able to make their wishes come true. Have two rock'in cycles in closet for great grand childern (I hope).


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The satisfaction of a job well done is usually enough but if it's going to someone else and they really like it that's a bonus.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

There are times when I do it for the art, I do it for the challenge or just for fun, I often do it because its my way of helping out or contributing or what I would like to believe is just a nice gesture. Regardless of the why, by far the greatest reward is that firm handshake, that big hug, even the tearing up. Its that smile and the gleam in the eyes the tell you that Ya Done GOOD! or just a heart felt thank you...yep, that does it for me..


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

The opportunity to share my skills with friends and family whether it be creating something or simply helping them with projects.


----------



## jeff.fredrick (May 20, 2010)

I was demonstrating turning at a public forum for our woodworking club. I made a simple box with a lid. The lid had a finial to hold a couple of rings.

A girl of perhaps 14 had watched me the entire time (a couple of hours with sanding and polishing). She was the only one who had been there the whole time and I gave it to her. The look on her face was something that I will always remember.

Jeff


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Personal satisfaction.....(it is, for me, only a hobby)...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

My 18 yo son and I made a carrying case for his "Hero Clix" figures (it's some sort of game). We worked on it together - used my Incra LS for the box joints. It came out pretty nice. He came home after a game session at a local store telling me that people were just raving about the box and the owner said he could sell "lots" of them. He's super proud of it.

The reward - working together with my son on something that we feel a shared pride in. Especially since he has been a typical teenager - up grunt means yes, down grunt means no. Actually accomplishing something together is priceless.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

c3jrf said:


> I was demonstrating turning at a public forum for our woodworking club. I made a simple box with a lid. The lid had a finial to hold a couple of rings.
> 
> A girl of perhaps 14 had watched me the entire time (a couple of hours with sanding and polishing). She was the only one who had been there the whole time and I gave it to her. The look on her face was something that I will always remember.
> 
> Jeff


I have a feeling you also inspired the next generation to have a love for woodworking as well. :laugh2:


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

RainMan1 said:


> My previous neighbors were'nt to wealthy and I offered to make a sub woofer enclosure for the one kids car when he approached me . So what did I get for a reward , well he would come home around 2:00 AM with his stereo blasting most nights to let everyone one know he had a subwoofer


I made that mistake too, with my sons. Told them if they didn't turn it down before they got into the neighborhood, I was taking my wood back!! LOL Glad those days are gone and most of our neighbors are old farts like me or older!!


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

". . . let him labor with his hands to give to them that need" gives me great satisfaction and reward


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

The satisfaction of making something and the joy that brings. By far the biggest and best has been the two LP Elec Guitars I made for my son and my niece. The look on my nieces face when I presented her with it was worth all the work. She was incredulous that I'd made it which was flattering. 
Satisfaction and challenging your self to something new are great rewards for me........


----------



## aircommuter (Oct 9, 2010)

When I made the cabinets and doors using Burmese teak in my house. There is 80 cabinet doors, 82 drawers, 21 passage doors and 2 tambor doors, it took over 3000 board feet. Hope you like my home hobby shop.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the posting section of the forum, John.

Now, that is what I call a "hobby shop"......Colour me envious....


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

I great pleasure of taking something crude from the nature and turn it into special to me and my family!
Sid


----------



## aircommuter (Oct 9, 2010)

On the other side of the door is another shop. Automotive.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

I continuously receive rewards from woodworking. Each time I start a job I have a lot of expectations. In the middle of the way, if I have some discrepancy with the original plan, if I have one, I try to find a solution and the reward come to me. When the project is finished I feel that all the problems were solved and, additional rewards are felt.


----------



## TexasGoldilocks (May 16, 2011)

Some folks sing;

Some wax poetic;

Woodworking brings Me Joy;

and keeps me eclectic!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

My Biggest reward was they doubled the limit on all my credit cards,and sent me notes thanking me for using them. I felt so honored.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> My Biggest reward was they doubled the limit on all my credit cards,and sent me notes thanking me for using them. I felt so honored.
> 
> Herb


need help using them???
be happy to...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dang,, I need a new bandsaw, but I Just..................don't................know...

great work space!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Dang,, I need a new bandsaw, but I Just..................don't................know...
> 
> great work space!


can I recommend at least a Laguna 18HD for resaw and a LT24 for scroll???
I'd like another, then I could stop having to change blades so much...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> can I recommend at least a Laguna 18HD for resaw and a LT24 for scroll???
> I'd like another, then I could stop having to change blades so much...


Got it narrowed down for what I can afford Stick... or at least HOPE to afford in a few month.. in order: Laguan 14/12, Grizz 17". G0513X2B,
Powermatic 14, but quality issues of late are a concern... then plan B, 
redo a Delta 14, riser, guides, 2hp Lesson..would end up dumping as much in to that as I would going out and buying a new one w/warranty..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Got it narrowed down for what I can afford Stick... or at least HOPE to afford in a few month.. in order: Laguan 14/12, Grizz 17". G0513X2B,
> Powermatic 14, but quality issues of late are a concern... then plan B,
> redo a Delta 14, riser, guides, 2hp Lesson..would end up dumping as much in to that as I would going out and buying a new one w/warranty..


thought Herb was gonna help out some...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> thought Herb was gonna help out some...


he said he would, but,,, well you know...


bout a year ago, I passed up a Delta 14, pretty much built the way I described in New Jersey for 350...coulda, woulda, shoulda..:crying:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> thought Herb was gonna help out some...


The cards are all max'd out right now, have to wait for the next extension.
Got a million $ worth of credit and spent every penny of it.>

But you guys are on the list.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm actually thinking that building anything that resembles a router table would be a great reward at this point lol


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> I'm actually thinking that building anything that resembles a router table would be a great reward at this point lol


Rick, you got more people interested in your table build than anyone I've seen in 6 years in here. Probably as many rooting for ya.... 

time to get this thing started. do it right, do it once and be done with it!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> The cards are all max'd out right now, have to wait for the next extension.
> Got a million $ worth of credit and spent every penny of it.>
> 
> But you guys are on the list.


thanks for the thoughts...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Rick, you got more people interested in your table build than anyone I've seen in 6 years in here. Probably as many rooting for ya....
> 
> time to get this thing started. do it right, do it once and be done with it!!


Too funny Bill . I mentioned in another thread that I'm taking some holidays , so with any luck I'll conjure something up next week.
I'm just talking table here , we're not going crazy and building a fence all in the same week :lol:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Too funny Bill . I mentioned in another thread that I'm taking some holidays , so with any luck I'll conjure something up next week.
> I'm just talking table here , not going crazy and building a fence too all in the same week :lol:


Is that before or after you insulate the shop/garage?

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Is that before or after you insulate the shop/garage?
> 
> Herb


Herb that's the bad news . By the time I build this router table it will be too cold to use it :fie:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Is that before or after you insulate the shop/garage?
> 
> Herb


Ouch!!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Insulate the shop Rick...............>>>


----------



## guardoff (Jul 15, 2015)

Like others, I say: knowing that the work will outlive me. Or at least, it might. The quality is good enough for that. 'Everything I make is built to last longer than its maker.' To which unkind friends may say: 'So that's about eighteen months, then?'


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Passing on lessons learned.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Horses. Water. Not drinking. 

Oops...zips lips...again


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Horses. Water. Not drinking.
> 
> Oops...zips lips...again


Water? my cat wont even drink tap water anymore , has to be bottled water. go figure!!!
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Water? my cat wont even drink tap water anymore , has to be bottled water. go figure!!!
> Herb


take that as a warning as to what is coming out of your tap...
my dogs won't drink from a puddle...
hot springs run off...
farther down stream...
you get the idea...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

It's the Chlorine, Stick. 'Max' will only drink water from the filtered water dispenser on the fridge...or natural sources.
He also won't drink from a stainless steel bowl, _any_ stainless steel bowl. ...? What's _that_ all about?


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> It's the Chlorine, Stick. 'Max' will only drink water from the filtered water dispenser on the fridge...or natural sources.
> He also won't drink from a stainless steel bowl, _any_ stainless steel bowl. ...? What's _that_ all about?


The same reason I hate canned beer...taste.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

schnewj said:


> The same reason I hate canned beer...taste.


I think you're right, Bill. Sort of a 'metallic' aftertaste?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> It's the Chlorine, Stick. 'Max' will only drink water from the filtered water dispenser on the fridge...or natural sources.
> He also won't drink from a stainless steel bowl, _any_ stainless steel bowl. ...? What's _that_ all about?


isn't that what I said???
these dogs won't drink city water either..
reflective surface of the bowl.....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> The same reason I hate canned beer...taste.


yur suppose to drink the beer and not eat the can...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> yur suppose to drink the beer and not eat the can...


When will it come in a cardboard container?
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> When will it come in a cardboard container?
> Herb


That should be interesting as it's under pressure!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> When will it come in a cardboard container?
> Herb


It already does, it's called a 12 pack or a case:wink:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

On the original question: My work for the last 33 years has been mostly intellectual, writing and talking. My results are measured by clients' success. But with woodworking, I actually have a physical thing at the end of the process. The other part is that when woodworking, my mind is quiet for a change. No ideas flitting around, just focused on the task at hand. And finally, there is great joy in the precision of it all.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> When will it come in a cardboard container?
> Herb


beer in a box???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> That should be interesting as it's under pressure!


shotgunning made easy...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I went to Laguna's offices with a friend and got to look over the entire line. I'm planning on getting the 14-12, which were/are on sale for 10% off at Rockler - less than $1,000. My friend is an engineer and he was amazed at the engineering and build of all their machines, particularly the size and quality of the bearings. Laguna also uses cool blocks as guides, which makes setup easier since they actually touch the blade while it moves. It also will handle the 3/4" resaw blade where the Delta is limited to half an inch. 

I have a Delta 14 inch that I upgraded to Carter guides, but have decided not to put in the 6 inch spacer. The Laguna has a 1.75 hp motor vs the 1hp on the Delta. I want the Laguna for resawing, as well as other uses, and I don't think the Delta, even modified, is really up to that. But then, the Delta only cost $300 new in a clearance when they shut down a local Lowes a few years ago.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Did you get that new saw yet,Tom? If you did you might try these carbide impregnated blades SuperCut Bandsaw Co., Inc. Products, I got 3 of them awhile back and still on the first one after doing a lot of resawing, it seems as sharp as when I put it on. They don't cut as fast as the Wood Slicer,but seem to last longer. 
Herb


----------

